# New English Lop Cage



## jrockssvt (Jun 23, 2010)

I recently (Saturday) bought a 6 month old English Lop, and just finished his cage. He was neutered today, because all I have read is that fixing your rabbits is very good for there health and behavior. He does not bite at all and we are really happy with him. Although he is not a fan of being picked up, is this normal?

I am a rookie when it comes to rabbits, any advice or suggestions would be great.

Cage:
- 2x2 Construction multi level 2'x4' footprint, trimmed in 1x
- Greed Hardware cloth sides and roof, the floor and walls are plexiglass for better viewing
- Custom ramp made out of 2x2 and hardware cloth
- Care Fresh newspaper bedding (is this ok?)
- Litter box with hardware cloth floor, and pellets for litter with hay feeder in front
- Various hanging toys

He has not used his house at all, I am going to give it some time, if he does not use it I am going to take it out, it will give him a lot more room. Do rabbits usually like a little house?

Curious George:


----------



## pumpkinhead (Jun 24, 2010)

some rabbits are very thingy about being picked up, particularly if they were not handled overmuch when they were young. You have to remember with bunnies that they are prey animals - being picked up feels like being 'captured' for some rabbits. The same thing applies for the little house - some rabbits don't like going in something where there is only one entrance/exit, as they feel like they could be trapped in there. Is it possible to cut another door at one side? He might like it a little better then.


----------



## jrockssvt (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I will try the additional door thanks!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 24, 2010)

Is he able to hop onto that ramp? It looks as though his little house is in the way of him being able to get down/up the ramp properly. 

Fantastic cage, by the way.  

Emily


----------



## jrockssvt (Jun 24, 2010)

No, the house is not in the way of the ramp, he goes up and down easily...


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 24, 2010)

Really pretty cage


----------



## Luluznewz (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow this cage is incredible! I've been trying to build something just like it. 

What type of furniture did you use to make it? I've been having a hard time finding something that was deep enough.


----------



## jrockssvt (Jun 25, 2010)

I built it from scratch, 2x2 framing with 1x material to trim it. I used piano hinges on the doors. I really think plexiglass and hardware cloth is the best method, when the doors are shut it is nice to watch him through clear plastic, than through a bunch of bars. 

For a 4'x8'sheet of 1/2" plexiglass a local plastic shop sells for $45, so around a $1.50 a square foot, hardware cloth that I got was like a $1.00 a square foot, defiantly worth the upgrade. They will also cut it for free if you give them the dimensions you need.

Also, I am a contractor so I have the tools to build a cage like this, makes it a lot easier...


----------



## missyscove (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not sure what sort of floor you've got underneath that carefresh, but I find it a lot easier to littertrain rabbits if you only put bedding in the litterbox. 

I like that he has a nice view of the fishtank.


----------



## AquaticRex (Jun 30, 2010)

i like it. the only thing i would have done differently is make the top and bottom doors separate


----------



## SarahJ (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome cage! Love his ears


----------

